# Local Breeder



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

BROADHEAD BULLIES

It seems like a cheap website but from looking at the available dogs, they appear to have a really good line. Can anyone with a little more knowledge and experience take a look and tell me what you think?


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Or this local breeder.

Blue Pitbull Puppies Blue Pit Bull Puppies for Sale Pure Bred Blue Pitbulls Puppy for Sale Georgia


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not a great kennel and def not my preference, but they are producing some of the better looking bullies around.

The second one has some very nice looking bullies.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chriscato said:


> BROADHEAD BULLIES
> 
> It seems like a cheap website but from looking at the available dogs, they appear to have a really good line. Can anyone with a little more knowledge and experience take a look and tell me what you think?


Are you looking for bullies or apbts? these are not apbts


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I'm looking for something of a mix. I like some of the qualities of both honestly. I like my bullies to have a very certain look and I like the APBT to have some of the qualities of the Bully bloodlines. I'm really not quite sure what to go with.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

chriscato said:


> Well I'm looking for something of a mix. I like some of the qualities of both honestly. I like my bullies to have a very certain look and I like the APBT to have some of the qualities of the Bully bloodlines. I'm really not quite sure what to go with.


Well temperament wise they are alot the same. Don't let people fool you into thinking bullies are less DA or have less prey drive.

Alot of what it comes down to is if you want an athletic dog or a less athletic dog. I say less athletic because some bullies still make quite nice athletic dogs, they just don't have what the APBT has mainly due to structure.


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok a perfect example is I like the dog in the middle of your sig, with the blueish green collar.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

you might want to check out an AKC AST. American Staffordshire Terriers were bred from APBTs, but over time breeding has gone in a different direction than the original "pit dog". It is more of a show breed and it's bone structure is somewhat heavier than the APBT. I think these dogs have a sound temperament, and less health problems then overdone bullies... So to me, that would be a good compromise.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Look if you want an APBT dont look there!!! The conformation on some of those dogs is horrible. If you are looking for a good combo check this site out. Im not a fan but they are our friends and I have seen the dogs work. Im more standard but if this is what you are looking for they are REPUTABLE< RESPONSIBLE< and HONEST!

index


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Look if you want an APBT dont look there!!! The conformation on some of those dogs is horrible. If you are looking for a good combo check this site out. Im not a fan but they are our friends and I have seen the dogs work. Im more standard but if this is what you are looking for they are REPUTABLE< RESPONSIBLE< and HONEST!
> 
> index


reputable, responsible and honest.. what a breeder should be! nice post andy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

chriscato said:


> Ok a perfect example is I like the dog in the middle of your sig, with the blueish green collar.


The light colored female ?

























If so she is a great example of what you are saying a mix of both. She has some bully blood crossed with alot of UKC show dog style blood.

This is her picture ped so you can see what I am saying.
Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - 'PR' KRUGERS BUMBLE BEE

They are kept to UKC standard and not overdone.. If you look at bully sites your not likely to find them like this, I would look for some UKC show type breeders or AKC amstaffs. I think that will give you the look you are wanting.


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you, that's almost exactly what I was looking for. They have the size of the Bullies with the height of an APBT..

Yes, but a bit more muscled. She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey holly i was wondering what the 'PR' means in Bumble's ped. most of the dogs in the ped have it, i dunno anything about peds lmao. 

ps: i love bumble she's so gorgeous


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

"PR" Means they are Purple Ribbon thru the UKC, which means they have at least 4 generations registered with the UKC.



meganc66 said:


> ps: i love bumble she's so gorgeous


Thanx! I can't wait to see how she turns out as she gets older and closer to an adult.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The first site you provided was awful. I couldn't go much further than the first page because the dogs themselves are looking pretty bad. The second site has some really good looking dogs! BUT, I'm a little concerned when I see that you can buy a pup from them with absolutely NO contact. They don't have any pups available, so God only knows how much they run. Oh, back to the first site, there was a lot of BLUE on the site, blue this and blue that, there shouldn't be so much focus on color. Maybe if they didn't strive for color they would have dogs that actually look good. The site that Andy provided is good. You don't need a flashy web site to be the best. I would look into them a bit further if I were in the market right now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This maybe somewhat more twoards what you are looking for.
GAFF KENNELS AKC/UKC Only the best dogs

Take a look at their males and females.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AH man! I fell in love with Gaff Kennels about a year ago, the dogs look so firey and small!


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Gaff's Kennels is perfect. I'm definitely going to get a pup from there as soon as I can afford it. That is exactly what I'm looking for. I have one question that I could probably answer myself if I looked a little more into it, what bloodline is that?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the bloodline is Gaff which are American Staffordshire Terriers  A little history on the Gaff is that Pam worked with Dave Wilson to create the American Bully


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow thank you for the information. From the looks of it, I definitely want Gaff bloodline. From that page I saw so many dogs that looked exactly like what I had in mind, especially Zeta and Sexy Lexy for the females and Silver Simba and Hustler for the males. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## chriscato (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok so I don't know when I'll be able to afford a dog from such an impeccable bloodline, what other bloodlines produce dogs that are similar to Gaff?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can find many dogs with the Gaff bloodline, you don't have to get one from Gaff kennels in specific. Just look for a breeder who is breeding Gaff dogs.


----------

